# nematodas



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm very new to piranhas and i just got a small rhom. In my tank, I put in food but it seems like i put in too much so the rhom didn't eat it all. The food is their 2 days later so i take a close look at it. When i took a peak at the food in the tank, there were little worms crawling up on the meat but when i moved the meat, they went into my gravel again. They also hide in my wood piece. I am wondering if these worms are paratistic. They are about 1 inch long and very very thin. Seem kind of pinkish.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

well for one... u should NEVER leave left over food in your tank for 2 days. remove it the next day or after your fish is done eating what it wants.

also, how big is your rhom? make the pieces bite size so he can eat them easily.

as far as the worms go, i have no idea. you'll have to wait for some other members to post with experience with that sort of thing. sorry


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

My rhom is really small like around 3 inches. Will he eat meat that is really small? I never see him eat. Is there a certain time i should feed him? like in the dark or something?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

no particular time u should feed him. try to feed him around the same times each day. if he doesnt eat what u throw in then scoop it out.

does he eat feeders?

if he is not eating at all then toss in some shrimp or something before u go to bed and if it is still there in the morning then scoop it out. then repeat, eventually he will eat


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

sorry, i didnt answer your question.

try to throw in bite size pieces of meat. they tend to eat better that way


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

u know hungryboi, u can "track this topic" at the end of each thread to recieve an e-mail whenver someone posts a reply?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

They are nematodes. In some cases, you will see them against the glass or "swimming" in a serpentine manner all over the tank if you look carefully enough. They can also be found in large numbers in the gravel. Fortunately, they are harmless, but it is a good sign that your tank needs a good cleaning. They are annoying little buggers though...

To reduce their numbers, you can wipe down the glass and do a thorough gravel vacuuming. Repeat until their numbers are in control. You can also add small quick fish like zebra danios or tiger barbs that will eagerly feed off of them. Sooner or later the rhom will get to them, but for the time being, they are a cheap alternative.

I don't recommend that you leave food in the tank any longer than overnight. You would be amazed at how fast decaying food can lead to ammonia buildup.


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

Ahhh i c. Thank you two people for helping newbie out









and what should i feed a 3 inch rhom? Same as an adult?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hungryboi said:


> Ahhh i c. Thank you two people for helping newbie out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Welcome to PFury

great info Don, but I thought they were called planaria or something like that


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Planaria are different... they can also be found in the aquarium (especially if you feed blackworms). They are basically flatworms with a spade-like head and are quite a bit larger (in girth) than the nematodes we are talking about.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would not suggest feeding daily. With a solo fish like a rhom, feed every 3 days or so and he will be much more apt to eat the food you provide.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

there was an old thread on this a while cant find it also welcome


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

aite thanx guys


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Welcome dude.!.


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

hehe thanx...btw i own a 3 inch rhom, I'm the ultimate piranha owner in the worldwide universe


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

gj


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

the worms you describe also sound like they could be excapee black worms that now live in the gravel...a good way to safeguard aggainst parasite infection is to feed your fish stuff that has been frozen.they don't jump to it,but after awhile the fish will adapt.good luck


----------

